
RockYou raises a $35 million round - echair
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-9962923-36.html
======
henning
Google raised like $24 million, and that was 10 years ago. And, um, they
actually needed tons of machines for what they were doing, so they actually
could put millions of dollars to use.

This is just ridiculous.

Enjoy the silliness while it lasts, I guess.

------
jamongkad
Wow $35 million for another round of useless FB apps.

~~~
peanutcruncher
my sentiments exactly jamongkad.

I think the key verbiage in the article is "and has done marketing campaigns
for other companies like....."

If you write a great app then you wrote a great app and if you're lucky you
might talk some funding source into paying or lending you $50k for it. If you
hire a bunch of great marketing people and give them a crummy app they go out
and get some funding source to fork out $35 million for some form of ownership
right.

This fact of life has to be the greatest frustration there is in being an
accomplished developer.

~~~
jamongkad
I mean $35 mil could have been easily distributed amongst the little startups
that are actually doing something of value. But that's VC's for yah.

